# 100% Street Legal SR's



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey everyone, this is my second post here but some of you may know me from other forums. My name is Joe I work at an emissions lab (not a smog test place) in Northern California. I own a S13 and want to swap in an SR but came against the dillema of legality. So, since I work at an emissions lab (where we certify grey market porsches, lambos, merc-benzs, ferraris and even a few Mclarnens) and for the greater good of the community I started project Legal JDM. The project's mission is to certify JDM motors in USDM cars. Now I know many of you will say this isn't going to happen, but my boss (who has been doing this for years) has seen enough interest in the project wants to move forward and start testing. So I'm not looking for test cars (yet) I'm just looking for support, thanks a bunch!
If you have any questions, post here, pm me, send me an email to [email protected] or IM me.
www.legaljdm.com
Here are some pictures of our shop cause some people asked:
Here is an overview of our shop








Here is our car dyno








Motorcycle dyno








Lift area








Evaporative Emissions shed








Muffler of our race car and 959









List as of 8:30 AM PDT 5/04/07
Name (Forum, user name), Car year, engine [possible problems]
If your name isn't red I need your email address.

1. Nate (Zilvia, driftsub), 95, S14 SR,
2. Pablo O (Zilvia, ?) ?, ?
3. ? (Zilvia, xrockoutx) 89, Black
4. Oscar H (Zilvia, ?), 90, Redtop SR
5. Dave (Zilvia, Drift Freaq)S13, RB25DET
6. Yuri (Zilvia, Yuri), 89, Redtop SR
7. Chris M (Zilvia, ?) 93, ?
8. Danny C (Zilvia, ?), 93, ?
9. Danny C (Zilvia, ?), 96, ? [OBDII]
10. Jeffery C (Zilvia, ?), 95, Redtop
11. Tim R (timtiminy), ?, ?
12. Cameron (Zilvia, cmcdougle)95, RB20DET
13. Phil (Zilvia, coreansurfer)95, RB25DET
14. John Y (Zilvia, ?), S13, Blacktop
15. Tua H (Zilvia, ?), S14, Redtop [possible OBDII]
16. Chue H (Zilvia, ?), S14, blacktop SR [possible OBDII]
17. Xue H (Zilvia, ?), S13, Redtop SR
18. Gabriel A (Zilvia, Gabriel25), 97, ? [OBDII]
19. Brandon G-L (Zilvia, ?), ?, ?
20. Marshall J (Zilvia, ?), 96, ? [OBDII]
21. Tim M (Zilvia, delphis), 89, non-turbo [maybe a problem]
22. Kevin (Zilvia, KenshinS14sks), S14, ?
23. Kyle S (Zilvia, ?), 92, Redtop
24. Alex (Zilvia, Buntavy), 95, ?
25. Gavin (Zilvia, ?), ?, ?
26. Johnny P (Zilvia, ?) 89, Blacktop
27. Shawn W(Zilvia, hkss14sr20det) 95, S14
28. Mike (Zilvia, WISH ONE), ?, ?
29. Jesus F (Zilvia, ?), ?, ?
30. Javi R (Zilvia, ni5mo240), 91, Blacktop
31. A wei (Zilvia, wei240) 92?, ?
32. AJ (Zilvia, aj1356), 95, S15
33. Anthony T (Zilvia, lmananT), 92, Blacktop
34. James (Zilvia, ?), 90, Blacktop
35. Bua (CL)
36. Charles R (R-1chuk), 95, S14 SR
37. Richard R (?), 95, RB25DET
38. Will (Zilvia, Willow), 95, blacktop
39. Brian C (Zilvia, flipzide), ?, ?
40. Ron R (?), S14, ? [OBDII]
41. Yee (Zilvia, Tani 160), ?, ?
42. Yee (Zilvia, Tani 160), ?, ?
43. Yee (Zilvia, Tani 160), ?, ?
44. Dave C (?), ?, ?
45. Aaron (Zilvia, Agent_S13), 91, ?
46. ? (Zilvia, S13Disco) ?, ?
47. Michelle G (Zilvia, DP_Michelle G) 90, blacktop
48. Charles N (Zilvia, s13 charlie), 91, redtop
49. Brandon E (NICO) 93, ?
50. Reid B (?) 89, ?
51. ? (Zilvia, apexhumper) 95, ?
52. John (?) 92, ?
53. Andwele H (?) ?, ?
54. Tobe (NICO) ?, ?
55. Hieu V (Zilvia, bustaV13t) 95, blacktop
56. Bruno (NICO) ?, ?
57. Jerry (Zilvia, w0nderbr3ad)
58. Mel (Zilvia, !Zar!) ?, ?
59. Jason L (Zilvia, Aoshi112), 91, Redtop
60. Ernie (Zilvia, s13poop), S13, ?
61. Brandon B (Zilvia, staticbzer)96, s14 sr20det [OBDII]
62. James L(Zilvia, StaticX27), 95, S14
63. Niko P (Zilvia, grnappletree14), 95, redtop
64. Earl (Zilvia, domo dorigato), 96, redtop [OBDII]
65. Adrian H (Zilvia, ronmcdon), 96, S14 [OBDII]
66. Amir (Zilvia, SDS13Coupe), 89, Redtop
67. ? (Zilvia, bfellini), 93, RB25DET [Silvia?]
68. ? (Zilvia, driftage240), 91, Blacktop
69. John K (Zilvia, ProjNightshade), 95, S14
70. Eric T (Zilvia, 8o8cpv35), 93, S14
71. John (?) ?, ?
72. John (?) ?, ?
73. Vu D (?) 90, Blacktop
74. Jose R (?) 95, S15
75. Naser (Zilvia, Cnile51), 91, Redtop
76. Abel (NICO) 95, S14
77. Jeremy F (FA, formulaJEREMY) 93, Red
78. Steve K (FA, steve shadows) 90, ?
79. Yer (Zilvia, swift_style) S14, ?
80. Alan(?, ?) ?, ?
81. Ed (Zilvia, NISMO240SXSE1 ?, ?
82. ? (Zilvia, akito) ?, ?
83. ? (Zilvia, initialrt) ?, ?
84. ? (Zilvia, gt3071r240)?, ?
85. Jason M (Zilvia, slapinfunk 96, ? [OBDII]
86. Mike (Zilvia, s13 coupe) 95, S14
87. Chris T (NICO, ?) ?, ?
88. Luis F(?, ?)?, ?
89. Matt (Zilvia, Ranger240)90, ?
90. Don (Zilvia, fullmetalx) 91, ?
91. ? (Zilvia, misfitsfreak81) 95, redtop
92. Jeremy (FA, fro20) 92, black
93. Patrick (Zilvia, ballr858) 93, Red
94. Scott (Zilvia, FaLKoN240) 91, Red
95. Derrick (Zilvia, S14tiger) 98, RB25DET [OBDII]
96. Jim (Zilvia, HKsilvia) 92, S15
97. ? (Zilvia, gigimow)90, ?
98. Rick (Zilvia, Double_R) 89, Black
99. Emmanuel (Zilvia, drifting_sil_eighty) 91, Red
100. Garrett W (Zilvia, drifting_sil_eighty) 89, Red
101. Ross (zilvia, rossfashow) 89, Red
102. ? (Zilvia, rb13ski) 89, RB20
103. Luis C (Zilvia, K's_silvia2.0) 91, Red
104. Alex (?,?)?, ?
105. George C (Zilvia, Kaneda774)89, ?
106. Max (Zilvia, infamax) 89, ?
107. Justin J (Zilvia, na3j nitsuj) 90, ?
108. Bryan G (Zilvia, El Ray)
109. Jordan (Zilvia, gsxrjjordan) 91, red?
110. Kendrick D(Zilvia, hispeed) 90, ?
111. Robert L (Zilvia, Kuroi) ?, ?
112. Jason E (Zilvia, ReLevent1) 92, ?
113. Kyle P (Zilvia, ?) 92, ?
114. Luke D (FA, Iknownothings) 89, red
115. Eric H (Zilvia, turboeic)96, RB20DET [OBDII]
116. Nathan W (Zilvia, drift_wood) 90, ?
117. Zack (Zilvia, gordonliu) 92, ?
118. Zack (Zilvia, gordonliu) 90, ?
119. Ethan (zilvia, roboticnissan) 90, Red
120. Teddy D (SR20Forums, Teddy) 90, Red
121. Jared C (?,?) ?, ?
122. Young P (Nico, 180fan)89, black
123. ? (Zilvia, redsuns3838) 96, S14 [OBDII]
124. Pete (Zilvia, Petex) S13, Red
125. Brandon (?, ?) S13, Red
126. Matt F (Zilvia, uthemofo) S13, Red
127. Darius (Zilvia, Darius_tii) 97, S14 [OBDII]
128. ? (Zilvia, s14slide)?, ?
129. Mike (Zilvia, ixfxi) 90, black
130. Luis B (?,?) 71, ? [Z-car]
131. Luis B (?,?) 91, ?
132. ? (Zilvia, skylindrftr) 90, Red
133. ? (Zilvia, spitfire7) 91, Red
134. Eldridge M (?,?) 92, Red
135. ? (Zilvia, sileighty83) ?, ?
136. Skylar S (Zilvia, TheSquidd) ?, Red
137. Rusty E (NICO, rustest86) ?, ?
138. ? (SR20, 96_b14) 91, Black
139. ? (SR20, 91HatchSocal) ?, ?
140. George S (Zilvia, georgesal) 90, black
141. Jason C (?,?) 91, Red
142. Nash (Zilvia, panama DRIFT)


----------



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry for double posting, hopefully one will soon disappear!


----------



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess I cant edit posts

List as of 8:00 AM PDT 5/07/07
Name (Forum, user name), Car year, engine [possible problems]
If your name isn't red I need your email address.

1. Nate (Zilvia, driftsub), 95, S14 SR,
2. Pablo O (Zilvia, ?) ?, ?
3. ? (Zilvia, xrockoutx) 89, Black
4. Oscar H (Zilvia, ?), 90, Redtop SR
5. Dave (Zilvia, Drift Freaq)S13, RB25DET
6. Yuri (Zilvia, Yuri), 89, Redtop SR
7. Chris M (Zilvia, ?) 93, ?
8. Danny C (Zilvia, ?), 93, ?
9. Danny C (Zilvia, ?), 96, ? [OBDII]
10. Jeffery C (Zilvia, ?), 95, Redtop
11. Tim R (timtiminy), ?, ?
12. Cameron (Zilvia, cmcdougle)95, RB20DET
13. Phil (Zilvia, coreansurfer)95, RB25DET
14. John Y (Zilvia, ?), S13, Blacktop
15. Tua H (Zilvia, ?), S14, Redtop [possible OBDII]
16. Chue H (Zilvia, ?), S14, blacktop SR [possible OBDII]
17. Xue H (Zilvia, ?), S13, Redtop SR
18. Gabriel A (Zilvia, Gabriel25), 97, ? [OBDII]
19. Brandon G-L (Zilvia, ?), ?, ?
20. Marshall J (Zilvia, ?), 96, ? [OBDII]
21. Tim M (Zilvia, delphis), 89, non-turbo [maybe a problem]
22. Kevin (Zilvia, KenshinS14sks), S14, ?
23. Kyle S (Zilvia, ?), 92, Redtop
24. Alex (Zilvia, Buntavy), 95, ?
25. Gavin (Zilvia, ?), ?, ?
26. Johnny P (Zilvia, ?) 89, Blacktop
27. Shawn W(Zilvia, hkss14sr20det) 95, S14
28. Mike (Zilvia, WISH ONE), ?, ?
29. Jesus F (Zilvia, ?), ?, ?
30. Javi R (Zilvia, ni5mo240), 91, Blacktop
31. A wei (Zilvia, wei240) 92?, ?
32. AJ (Zilvia, aj1356), 95, S15
33. Anthony T (Zilvia, lmananT), 92, Blacktop
34. James (Zilvia, ?), 90, Blacktop
35. Bua (CL)
36. Charles R (R-1chuk), 95, S14 SR
37. Richard R (?), 95, RB25DET
38. Will (Zilvia, Willow), 95, blacktop
39. Brian C (Zilvia, flipzide), ?, ?
40. Ron R (?), S14, ? [OBDII]
41. Yee (Zilvia, Tani 160), ?, ?
42. Yee (Zilvia, Tani 160), ?, ?
43. Yee (Zilvia, Tani 160), ?, ?
44. Dave C (?), ?, ?
45. Aaron (Zilvia, Agent_S13), 91, ?
46. ? (Zilvia, S13Disco) ?, ?
47. Michelle G (Zilvia, DP_Michelle G) 90, blacktop
48. Charles N (Zilvia, s13 charlie), 91, redtop
49. Brandon E (NICO) 93, ?
50. Reid B (?) 89, ?
51. ? (Zilvia, apexhumper) 95, ?
52. John (?) 92, ?
53. Andwele H (?) ?, ?
54. Tobe (NICO) ?, ?
55. Hieu V (Zilvia, bustaV13t) 95, blacktop
56. Bruno (NICO) ?, ?
57. Jerry (Zilvia, w0nderbr3ad)
58. Mel (Zilvia, !Zar!) ?, ?
59. Jason L (Zilvia, Aoshi112), 91, Redtop
60. Ernie (Zilvia, s13poop), S13, ?
61. Brandon B (Zilvia, staticbzer)96, s14 sr20det [OBDII]
62. James L(Zilvia, StaticX27), 95, S14
63. Niko P (Zilvia, grnappletree14), 95, redtop
64. Earl (Zilvia, domo dorigato), 96, redtop [OBDII]
65. Adrian H (Zilvia, ronmcdon), 96, S14 [OBDII]
66. Amir (Zilvia, SDS13Coupe), 89, Redtop
67. ? (Zilvia, bfellini), 93, RB25DET [Silvia?]
68. ? (Zilvia, driftage240), 91, Blacktop
69. John K (Zilvia, ProjNightshade), 95, S14
70. Eric T (Zilvia, 8o8cpv35), 93, S14
71. John (?) ?, ?
72. John (?) ?, ?
73. Vu D (?) 90, Blacktop
74. Jose R (?) 95, S15
75. Naser (Zilvia, Cnile51), 91, Redtop
76. Abel (NICO) 95, S14
77. Jeremy F (FA, formulaJEREMY) 93, Red
78. Steve K (FA, steve shadows) 90, ?
79. Yer (Zilvia, swift_style) S14, ?
80. Alan(?, ?) ?, ?
81. Ed (Zilvia, NISMO240SXSE1 ?, ?
82. ? (Zilvia, akito) ?, ?
83. ? (Zilvia, initialrt) ?, ?
84. ? (Zilvia, gt3071r240)?, ?
85. Jason M (Zilvia, slapinfunk 96, ? [OBDII]
86. Mike (Zilvia, s13 coupe) 95, S14
87. Chris T (NICO, ?) ?, ?
88. Luis F(?, ?)?, ?
89. Matt (Zilvia, Ranger240)90, ?
90. Don (Zilvia, fullmetalx) 91, ?
91. ? (Zilvia, misfitsfreak81) 95, redtop
92. Jeremy (FA, fro20) 92, black
93. Patrick (Zilvia, ballr858) 93, Red
94. Scott (Zilvia, FaLKoN240) 91, Red
95. Derrick (Zilvia, S14tiger) 98, RB25DET [OBDII]
96. Jim (Zilvia, HKsilvia) 92, S15
97. ? (Zilvia, gigimow)90, ?
98. Rick (Zilvia, Double_R) 89, Black
99. Emmanuel (Zilvia, drifting_sil_eighty) 91, Red
100. Garrett W (Zilvia, drifting_sil_eighty) 89, Red
101. Ross (zilvia, rossfashow) 89, Red
102. ? (Zilvia, rb13ski) 89, RB20
103. Luis C (Zilvia, K's_silvia2.0) 91, Red
104. Alex (?,?)?, ?
105. George C (Zilvia, Kaneda774)89, ?
106. Max (Zilvia, infamax) 89, ?
107. Justin J (Zilvia, na3j nitsuj) 90, ?
108. Bryan G (Zilvia, El Ray)
109. Jordan (Zilvia, gsxrjjordan) 91, red?
110. Kendrick D(Zilvia, hispeed) 90, ?
111. Robert L (Zilvia, Kuroi) ?, ?
112. Jason E (Zilvia, ReLevent1) 92, ?
113. Kyle P (Zilvia, ?) 92, ?
114. Luke D (FA, Iknownothings) 89, red
115. Eric H (Zilvia, turboeic)96, RB20DET [OBDII]
116. Nathan W (Zilvia, drift_wood) 90, ?
117. Zack (Zilvia, gordonliu) 92, ?
118. Zack (Zilvia, gordonliu) 90, ?
119. Ethan (zilvia, roboticnissan) 90, Red
120. Teddy D (SR20Forums, Teddy) 90, Red
121. Jared C (?,?) ?, ?
122. Young P (Nico, 180fan)89, black
123. ? (Zilvia, redsuns3838) 96, S14 [OBDII]
124. Pete (Zilvia, Petex) S13, Red
125. Brandon (?, ?) S13, Red
126. Matt F (Zilvia, uthemofo) S13, Red
127. Darius (Zilvia, Darius_tii) 97, S14 [OBDII]
128. ? (Zilvia, s14slide)?, ?
129. Mike (Zilvia, ixfxi) 90, black
130. Luis B (?,?) 71, ? [Z-car]
131. Luis B (?,?) 91, ?
132. ? (Zilvia, skylindrftr) 90, Red
133. ? (Zilvia, spitfire7) 91, Red
134. Eldridge M (?,?) 92, Red
135. ? (Zilvia, sileighty83) ?, ?
136. Skylar S (Zilvia, TheSquidd) ?, Red
137. Rusty E (NICO, rustest86) ?, ?
138. ? (SR20, 96_b14) 91, Black
139. ? (SR20, 91HatchSocal) ?, ?
140. George S (Zilvia, georgesal) 90, black
141. Jason C (?,?) 91, Red
142. Nash (Zilvia, panama DRIFT) 91, ?
143. Enrique (240forums, NISMOlvr) 92, Black
144. ? (FA, rusted180) ?, ?
145. Won C (?,?) ?,?
146. ? (Zilvia, RB S13) ?, ?
List updated


----------



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

working on getting a blacktop front clip this weekend


----------



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, all tomorrow is going to be a long day...
Driving down to pick up our test blacktop clip tomorrow.
then doing some errands in socal, then coming back up.


----------



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

Picked up a blacktop clip and some Nismo Motor mounts, its on like donkey kong!


----------



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

List as of 6:30 PM PDT 5/10/07
Name (Forum, user name), Car year, engine [possible problems]
If your name isn't red I need your email address.

1. Nate (Zilvia, driftsub), 95, S14 SR,
2. Pablo O (Zilvia, ?) ?, ?
3. ? (Zilvia, xrockoutx) 89, Black
4. Oscar H (Zilvia, ?), 90, Redtop SR
5. Dave (Zilvia, Drift Freaq)S13, RB25DET
6. Yuri (Zilvia, Yuri), 89, Redtop SR
7. Chris M (Zilvia, ?) 93, ?
8. Danny C (Zilvia, ?), 93, ?
9. Danny C (Zilvia, ?), 96, ? [OBDII]
10. Jeffery C (Zilvia, ?), 95, Redtop
11. Tim R (timtiminy), ?, ?
12. Cameron (Zilvia, cmcdougle)95, RB20DET
13. Phil (Zilvia, coreansurfer)95, RB25DET
14. John Y (Zilvia, ?), S13, Blacktop
15. Tua H (Zilvia, ?), S14, Redtop [possible OBDII]
16. Chue H (Zilvia, ?), S14, blacktop SR [possible OBDII]
17. Xue H (Zilvia, ?), S13, Redtop SR
18. Gabriel A (Zilvia, Gabriel25), 97, ? [OBDII]
19. Brandon G-L (Zilvia, ?), ?, ?
20. Marshall J (Zilvia, ?), 96, ? [OBDII]
21. Tim M (Zilvia, delphis), 89, non-turbo [maybe a problem]
22. Kevin (Zilvia, KenshinS14sks), S14, ?
23. Kyle S (Zilvia, ?), 92, Redtop
24. Alex (Zilvia, Buntavy), 95, ?
25. Gavin (Zilvia, ?), ?, ?
26. Johnny P (Zilvia, ?) 89, Blacktop
27. Shawn W(Zilvia, hkss14sr20det) 95, S14
28. Mike (Zilvia, WISH ONE), ?, ?
29. Jesus F (Zilvia, ?), ?, ?
30. Javi R (Zilvia, ni5mo240), 91, Blacktop
31. A wei (Zilvia, wei240) 92?, ?
32. AJ (Zilvia, aj1356), 95, S15
33. Anthony T (Zilvia, lmananT), 92, Blacktop
34. James (Zilvia, ?), 90, Blacktop
35. Bua (CL)
36. Charles R (R-1chuk), 95, S14 SR
37. Richard R (?), 95, RB25DET
38. Will (Zilvia, Willow), 95, blacktop
39. Brian C (Zilvia, flipzide), ?, ?
40. Ron R (?), S14, ? [OBDII]
41. Yee (Zilvia, Tani 160), ?, ?
42. Yee (Zilvia, Tani 160), ?, ?
43. Yee (Zilvia, Tani 160), ?, ?
44. Dave C (?), ?, ?
45. Aaron (Zilvia, Agent_S13), 91, ?
46. ? (Zilvia, S13Disco) ?, ?
47. Michelle G (Zilvia, DP_Michelle G) 90, blacktop
48. Charles N (Zilvia, s13 charlie), 91, redtop
49. Brandon E (NICO) 93, ?
50. Reid B (?) 89, ?
51. ? (Zilvia, apexhumper) 95, ?
52. John (?) 92, ?
53. Andwele H (?) ?, ?
54. Tobe (NICO) ?, ?
55. Hieu V (Zilvia, bustaV13t) 95, blacktop
56. Bruno (NICO) ?, ?
57. Jerry (Zilvia, w0nderbr3ad)
58. Mel (Zilvia, !Zar!) ?, ?
59. Jason L (Zilvia, Aoshi112), 91, Redtop
60. Ernie (Zilvia, s13poop), S13, ?
61. Brandon B (Zilvia, staticbzer)96, s14 sr20det [OBDII]
62. James L(Zilvia, StaticX27), 95, S14
63. Niko P (Zilvia, grnappletree14), 95, redtop
64. Earl (Zilvia, domo dorigato), 96, redtop [OBDII]
65. Adrian H (Zilvia, ronmcdon), 96, S14 [OBDII]
66. Amir (Zilvia, SDS13Coupe), 89, Redtop
67. ? (Zilvia, bfellini), 93, RB25DET [Silvia?]
68. ? (Zilvia, driftage240), 91, Blacktop
69. John K (Zilvia, ProjNightshade), 95, S14
70. Eric T (Zilvia, 8o8cpv35), 93, S14
71. John (?) ?, ?
72. John (?) ?, ?
73. Vu D (?) 90, Blacktop
74. Jose R (?) 95, S15
75. Naser (Zilvia, Cnile51), 91, Redtop
76. Abel (NICO) 95, S14
77. Jeremy F (FA, formulaJEREMY) 93, Red
78. Steve K (FA, steve shadows) 90, ?
79. Yer (Zilvia, swift_style) S14, ?
80. Alan(?, ?) ?, ?
81. Ed (Zilvia, NISMO240SXSE1 ?, ?
82. ? (Zilvia, akito) ?, ?
83. ? (Zilvia, initialrt) ?, ?
84. ? (Zilvia, gt3071r240)?, ?
85. Jason M (Zilvia, slapinfunk 96, ? [OBDII]
86. Mike (Zilvia, s13 coupe) 95, S14
87. Chris T (NICO, ?) ?, ?
88. Luis F(?, ?)?, ?
89. Matt (Zilvia, Ranger240)90, ?
90. Don (Zilvia, fullmetalx) 91, ?
91. ? (Zilvia, misfitsfreak81) 95, redtop
92. Jeremy (FA, fro20) 92, black
93. Patrick (Zilvia, ballr858) 93, Red
94. Scott (Zilvia, FaLKoN240) 91, Red
95. Derrick (Zilvia, S14tiger) 98, RB25DET [OBDII]
96. Jim (Zilvia, HKsilvia) 92, S15
97. ? (Zilvia, gigimow)90, ?
98. Rick (Zilvia, Double_R) 89, Black
99. Emmanuel (Zilvia, drifting_sil_eighty) 91, Red
100. Garrett W (Zilvia, drifting_sil_eighty) 89, Red
101. Ross (zilvia, rossfashow) 89, Red
102. ? (Zilvia, rb13ski) 89, RB20
103. Luis C (Zilvia, K's_silvia2.0) 91, Red
104. Alex (?,?)?, ?
105. George C (Zilvia, Kaneda774)89, ?
106. Max (Zilvia, infamax) 89, ?
107. Justin J (Zilvia, na3j nitsuj) 90, ?
108. Bryan G (Zilvia, El Ray)
109. Jordan (Zilvia, gsxrjjordan) 91, red?
110. Kendrick D(Zilvia, hispeed) 90, ?
111. Robert L (Zilvia, Kuroi) ?, ?
112. Jason E (Zilvia, ReLevent1) 92, ?
113. Kyle P (Zilvia, ?) 92, ?
114. Luke D (FA, Iknownothings) 89, red
115. Eric H (Zilvia, turboeic)96, RB20DET [OBDII]
116. Nathan W (Zilvia, drift_wood) 90, ?
117. Zack (Zilvia, gordonliu) 92, ?
118. Zack (Zilvia, gordonliu) 90, ?
119. Ethan (zilvia, roboticnissan) 90, Red
120. Teddy D (SR20Forums, Teddy) 90, Red
121. Jared C (?,?) ?, ?
122. Young P (Nico, 180fan)89, black
123. ? (Zilvia, redsuns3838) 96, S14 [OBDII]
124. Pete (Zilvia, Petex) S13, Red
125. Brandon (?, ?) S13, Red
126. Matt F (Zilvia, uthemofo) S13, Red
127. Darius (Zilvia, Darius_tii) 97, S14 [OBDII]
128. ? (Zilvia, s14slide)?, ?
129. Mike (Zilvia, ixfxi) 90, black
130. Luis B (?,?) 71, ? [Z-car]
131. Luis B (?,?) 91, ?
132. ? (Zilvia, skylindrftr) 90, Red
133. ? (Zilvia, spitfire7) 91, Red
134. Eldridge M (?,?) 92, Red
135. ? (Zilvia, sileighty83) ?, ?
136. Skylar S (Zilvia, TheSquidd) ?, Red
137. Rusty E (NICO, rustest86) ?, ?
138. ? (SR20, 96_b14) 91, Black
139. ? (SR20, 91HatchSocal) ?, ?
140. George S (Zilvia, georgesal) 90, black
141. Jason C (?,?) 91, Red
142. Nash (Zilvia, panama DRIFT) 91, ?
143. Enrique (240forums, NISMOlvr) 92, Black
144. ? (FA, rusted180) ?, ?
145. Won C (?,?) ?,?
146. ? (Zilvia, RB S13) ?, ?
147. ? (Zilvia, Paseo654) 92, ?
148. ? (Nico, Jeyded) ?, ?
149. David J (Zilvia, zenki-217) 95, ?
150. Alistair S (FA, ?) S13, ?
151. Brian C (?, ?) 97, S14 [OBDII]
152. Andy Mc (Nico, Whiplash Willy) 90, Black
153. Richard (240sxforum, rabit1132kid) 95, ?
154. Steve D (240sxforum, rexbo) ?, ?
155. ? (Zilvia, usdmsilvia) ?, ?
156. HT (?, ?) ?, ?
157. ? (Zilvia, Jay Dee M) ?, ?


----------



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are some pics of the clip (I'll keep the trip ones out for clarity)


----------



## GermanSR (May 11, 2007)

I hope you can find a way to legalize on that side of the US I am here in Germany and I am looking to FInd a way to get my 1996 S14 Legal In the Vegas Valley


----------



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

List as of 7:30 AM PDT 5/13/07
Name (Forum, user name), Car year, engine [possible problems]
If your name isn't red I need your email address.
158. ? (Zilvia, duffman1278) 89, Red
159. ? (Zilvia, xblack240x) ?, ?
160. William S (NICO, JustinStrife) 90, S14
161. Hugo S (?,?) 93, Red
162. Marc P (Nico, ?) ?,?
163. Glenn N (Zilvia, ?) 90, Black
164. Glenn N (Zilvia, ?) 93, Red


----------



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

Got the motor out, on the stand and torn down.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

fantastic work, and i whole heartedly support you. sadly, i don't own an sr equipped 240. but i will say this, thanks for helping out the community, i'm going to talk to some people and see if we can get this more exposure.


----------



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks!
msglngth


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i got some SR owners in VA's attention(even though we don't smog in the south part, some are moving to cali) so thats more exposure. ROCK ON!


----------



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you guys for the support, if you checkout legaljdm.com I have build blog going on there. thanks again!


----------



## tknbkthrsdy4anfg (Apr 11, 2007)

made a myspace, woot!
www.myspace.com/legaljdm


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

180SX-X said:


> i got some SR owners in VA's attention(even though we don't smog in the south part, some are moving to cali) so thats more exposure. ROCK ON!



im up in northern va and i have to deal with the emissions up here so if i could help in some way im down for it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im down too. ill keep an eye on this thread and ill help spread the word as well.


----------

